# Solved: GTA San Andreas ntdll.dll error



## Alias50 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys, i got san andreas a few days ago and whenever I try to launch the exe crashes and when i click more info in the dialouge box it says the ModName was ntdll.dll. Iv'e tried searching everywhere and even tried using a few no cd cracks but still the same problem. Maybe you guys can help me??

PS: All my drivers and stuff are up to date


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

> What is ntdll.dll?
> 
> The ntdll.dll file is a file created by Microsoft that has a description of "NT Layer DLL" and is the file that contains NT kernel functions.
> 
> This file is located in the c:\windows\system32 or c:\winnt\system32 directory and can also be found in the c:\i386 directory.


You using any mods or "trainers"?

It may just be corrupt. You can get it here I think.
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?ntdll
Just be sure you put it in the right location. 

Other then basic info I don't really see much for fixing it. One guy reformatted. That's allot to do though. Maybe you can replace it. 
Seeing most .dll issues with downloded games and "cracked" .exe's.
But not all, one claims his messed up with a purchased and unmodded game. 
Keep trying with the original .exe. Once it's working, then do the mods and things.


----------



## Alias50 (Sep 29, 2008)

Not using any mods, using a cracked exe though, but i tried original and still the same problem. Guess i'm going to try to replace the ntdll.dll file.

One question though,

I tried deleting the file before and it says it is "in use." Replacing didn't work either because of the same reason. Do i have to boot into another OS, say linux or NTFS dos to replace the file?? Or will safe mode do the trick?? If i have to boot into another OS i'm gonna need some help.

Thanks


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is this a *retail* version of the game?


----------



## Alias50 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

You can try safe mode. 

Other then that, I don't know. 
Maybe someone else will.


----------



## Alias50 (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay i'm laughing now

First time around i installed GTA SA into a custom folder. I tried installing it under original (Rockstar) and when i launched it worked!! Thx for the help anyway!


----------

